# e-mail HELP



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

I know that many of you are IT professionals and hope that you can help. I have tried both BT and Freeserveon their premium lines and they are useless both blaming each other.

The problem is that I have switched from freeserve dial up to BT broadband and whilst I can still get my e-mails I cannot send any from outlook or outlook express as i get an SMTP error. Is there anything I can do as it is much easier to get a mesage and reply rather than log onto a web page to reply.

If any one can help then i would be happy to return the favour with advice on my area of expertise..............................................................I am a consultant urological surgeon!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I assume you've set up a new mail account in Outlook, with your outgoing SMTP mailbox as (presumably) "mail.btopenworld.com" or "mail.btinternet.com"?

PS. I don't really know a lot about IT, but just gone through the dial-up to ADSL myself!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> The problem is that I have switched from freeserve dial up to BT broadband and whilst I can still get my e-mails I cannot send any from outlook or outlook express as i get an SMTP error. Is there anything I can do as it is much easier to get a mesage and reply rather than log onto a web page to reply.


The answer is fairly simple - eg

You receive a mail through from the old Freeserve addy - you reply - however your mail reply will be set for the freeserve account - however your Outlook will be setup to use the BT smtp server. Nearly all isps do not allow forwarding of this type through their own smtp servers - if you want to reply to the freeserve mail either disconnect from broadband and fire up freeserve or make sure your reply is under your BT email.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Before you ask - they allow you to access various pop3 servers hence you are able to keep on getting the freeserve mail. But no to smtp forwarding......a pain I know but unavoidable.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

thanks for the help, so looks like I need another e-mail address. Any favourites hotmail, yahoo any other suggestions.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

why don't you use your bt email address ??? ... btw i've got this pain.... [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

I don't have a bt mail address as have gone for bt broadband and not openworld etc which provides an -mail address. Will probably get a new address as am getting ba lot of spam.

Where's that pain? Well somebody should have warned you about that postion.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

hmmm... as far as i know bt broadband IS btopenworld! in which case your mail address will be [email protected] ... where is your spam coming it to? yes, i was warned - sounds like a robert cray song


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You should really have a BT email - check your user pack and the web based support.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Because of this hassle with email addresses and moving ISP's I bought a domain name, and I pay the host to do all my emails.
I use their SMTP and POP3 servers, and don't touch my ISP's servers at all.
www.virtualnames.co.uk sell .co.uk domains for Â£8.50 for 2 years and their "Advance forwarding" account, which provides 10 POP accounts is Â£10 for a year.

If lots of people know your freeserver account then you'll want to continue receiving emails from their POP server. Fortunatly most ISP's allow reading of emails on their POP servers from anywhere on the internet. However because of open relay SPAMing rules you can's send emails from their SMTP server unless you are logged onto their network.

But, if you want to continue sending emails through the BT SMTP server with your Freeserve return address... you can! In your email client you will need to specify your return email address - this can be anything! the SMTP protocol doesn't check this field so you could even send emails with the return address of [email protected] 

One word of warning though - if you have reverted the Freeserve account to the standard 1p per minute account you'll need to dial into their network once a month to stop them deactivating the account... and your freeserve email.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> hmmm... as far as i know bt broadband IS btopenworld!


No, there is BT Broadband (about Â£26ish, no e-mail) and BT Openworld Broadband (about Â£29, with e-mail).

The differences aren't well publicised, and I know a few people that have gone for the former and then been pissed off that they haven't got e-mail, but they never had this explained to them.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

agreed - had a look at bt's website and it isn't at all obvious what the differences are and i have btopenworld! :-/ typical of bt  plus what is the marketing behind that? no email with a service you pay quite a bit for when other isps can provide it for free? madness...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

BT broadband just allows u to use the internet not e-mail supported , you would have to use Hotmail or some other http mail client.
All or most ISP's will not allow you to send mail using ur old accounts unless u use the dial-up 0845 number


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

what Neil1003 said is correct

You can simply change your smtp server to a BT smtp server and it will work. I think it is [email protected].

I have this problem often with domains that I have registered such as softobjects.co.uk and favoriteaddresses.com

Hope this helps

JustinP


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - you can have multiple smtps setup - its forwarding a reply through the pop3 server which causes the errors etc.

ATM - I gather email from Blueyonder - Globalnet - Virgin & SAQnet - but have to reply through my ISP pop server meaning that the replies are Blueyonder only


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks to everyone, just goes to show what a great forum this is. Problem is I know nothing about computers so can someone give me really easy to follow steps. Presumably open outlook, look up accounts then outgoing account where i currently have smtp.freeserve.co.uk what do i change it to. Sorry not terribly computer literate (too old 42)


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

no - you can't use the freeserve smtp account unless you dial into it - to be honest i would get the openworld account and have email that you can access easily with your broadband connection - prices are due to drop soon anyway


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry - wrong way around - pop in - smtp out.

All you need to do to continue getting mail from various email addresses is as follows -

Outlook - Tools - Email Accounts - Add - Enter in the relevant information as normal etc eg Name, E-Mail addresses of this email account (Not the BT one) the pop3 & smtp servers, User Name & Password. The go to further options and tag the email account Freeserve or whatever. Click Ok.
You can repeat process for as many email addresses as you have.

Please remember that you can only get email in from the Outside ISPs email addresses - all email will have to be directed through your current ISP email address. When replying to a Freeserve email for example please make sure when clicking send that you select your current isp email address. To send through the server from which the email came from will result in an error being shown


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> When replying to a Freeserve email for example please make sure when clicking send that you select your current isp email address. To send through the server from which the email came from will result in an error being shown


Or just change the smtp settings in the 'Freeserve' account that you set up to be the BT smtp server and BT user name and password, it will look like it's been sent by Freeserve (unless you read the mail headers), although it will have been sent through BT, so any reply will come back to the freeserve address.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i thought the point was that this type of broadband account doesn't have email ie no access to bt's smtp or pop servers. ab_225t wants to send email on his freeserve account, but can't unless he dials into it. with freeserve is it possible to look at mail web based? ie connect with bt and look at and send mail from a web page accessed from this - i do this when away from home on my openworld account.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> If any one can help then i would be happy to return the favour with advice on my area of expertise..............................................................I am a consultant urological surgeon!


still think best option is to pay a couple of quid extra and get full email account from bt.... btw is this brain surgery for men? ??? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> If any one can help then i would be happy to return the favour with advice on my area of expertise..............................................................I am a consultant urological surgeon!


Isn't that taking the piss?


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

steady on chaps as you get older might need my services one day.

Best solution is probably to log onto freeserve website and access e-mails from there and reply via website. Thanks for all the help.

Amar


----------

